# Boiling Majorcan new potatoes



## robert g shaw (Apr 11, 2018)

hello

what is the best way to boil new potatoes? it might sound strange but i cannot seem to replicate the taste my mum does. yes i follow her directions but they arent the same.

i lightly salt the water in the pan, i dont use too much water and i boil it down until theres not much left, just like my mum does. 

should i place the potatoes in the cold water then bring to the boil? or do i drop them in ready boiling water?

is it best to cook high and fast? or on a lower heat and slow? 

is the taste effected by the water? maybe my tap water isnt the same quality as my mums, or should i buy bottled still water to use? 

ive trawled around the internet but these questions arent really answered or are contradicted. 

and iseas will be gratefully recieved thank you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2018)

It could be your memories or it could be the soil that the potatoes are grown in.

Freshly dug potatoes sometimes retain a bit of that earthy flavor more so than older potatoes that have been kept in storage. 

Good luck!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2018)

Place the potatoes in salted tap water and then bring the pot to a boil. Continue to boil until a knife point slides easily into the potato. The potatoes should be completely submerged the whole time. Depending on the size of the potato, they should be done in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## robert g shaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It could be your memories or it could be the soil that the potatoes are grown in.
> 
> Freshly dug potatoes sometimes retain a bit of that earthy flavor more so than older potatoes that have been kept in storage.
> 
> Good luck!



same crop, lol, i bought them from the same supplier, had some at home then had some at my mums.. hers were better... 

thanks


----------



## robert g shaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Place the potatoes in salted tap water and then bring the pot to a boil. Continue to boil until a knife point slides easily into the potato. The potatoes should be completely submerged the whole time. Depending on the size of the potato, they should be done in 15-20 minutes.



now you see, thats a contradiction ive been on about - having the potatoes submerged. my mum has always boiled away the water, a tv cookery expert over here says you should boil them with little water, others say what you have and thats to keep them submerged.... talk about confused dot com! lol

thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2018)

Try it both ways and choose.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2018)

robert g shaw said:


> now you see, thats a contradiction ive been on about - having the potatoes submerged. my mum has always boiled away the water, a tv cookery expert over here says you should boil them with little water, others say what you have and thats to keep them submerged.... talk about confused dot com! lol
> 
> thanks.




You need to submerge any food to cook it in boiling water.  The more water the better for even cooking.


----------



## robert g shaw (Apr 11, 2018)

jennyema said:


> You need to submerge any food to cook it in boiling water.  The more water the better for even cooking.



oh i do, to begin with. but on our tv nigella or delia (one of those top tv cooking experts here in the uk) said less water is best for potatoes and indeed my mum whos spuds are always tastey boild the water away.

see my confusion here! lol.


----------



## robert g shaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Try it both ways and choose.



yes, im going to now...


----------



## robert g shaw (Apr 12, 2018)

yep..... sorted... boiling down water was wrong, less isnt best

i kept them covered and added a bit of water to keep them covered whilst boiling.

it worked, they were delicious


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2018)

Glad you figured it out.  Enjoy your potatoes.


----------

